# figured id throw up a little update...



## Gromet (Oct 27, 2011)

Been a while so I figured id update with some pics etc. Of what I've been up to on the layout...

Here are some pics of the layout so far. 

























Gromet


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Lionel but you have a nice layout sir.

You have some decent runs it looks like. Good job. From the pictures it looks like you have been busy...

What is the size of your layout?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya, what Joed said. The turntable is great. Layout like yours have me rethinking O scale.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Did you rebuild your trestles? They look really nice in these pics.

Don


----------



## Gromet (Oct 27, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by rebuild? Started the trestle bridge, scratch build, about two weeks ago...

__Gromet


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I love your turntable section. I wish that I had the room to do that, it would free up some shelf space!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joed2323 said:


> i'm not a fan of lionel.


OK Cousin you went out of bounds with that remark!:smilie_daumenneg:
PUT EM UP.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> Ya, what Joed said. The turntable is great. Layout like yours have me rethinking O scale.


A Southern gentleman you are. :smilie_daumenpos:
Here's to you.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You have the beginnings of a fabulous empire there. Can't wait to see more of it. Nice large size gives plenty of room for most anything you wish. Nice workmanship.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good! :smilie_daumenpos:

Why didn't you just add this to your other thread?The Been a while thread.
You sound like a broken record with the been a while. 

Nice work. I want to get another turntable every time I see yours. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Gromet (Oct 27, 2011)

The HO line is coming along...









__Gromet


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice on the ho scale incorporated into your layout..

Take that uncle:smilie_auslachen:

But seriously, Gromet- you have done a fantastic job thus far


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmm........turntable! If only I had the room......

-J.


----------

